# Losing Make Up



## simplykat (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't find my Immodest mattene anywhere! I needed it for that perfect bright pink pout... ahhhhhhhh!! I'm fighting the urge to cry right now! It makes me so sad when one of my babies aren't where I thought they were. Sigh.. it makes me wonder if it's okay... SIGH! 

A couple days before.. I misplaced my Select-pressed powder and I went crazy! But it was in my boyfriend's care.. so whew.

BUT WHERE oh where are you Immodest mattene?! I'm flipping my house upside down until I find you!

So have you ever lost anything? Did you ever find it? Or is it still MIA?!

May we all have a moment of silence for our loss ones.. Boo.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

LoL ur so cute!

I have misplaced a few things....foundation, certain favorite lipsticks and lipglasses....but thas because my room is a complete mess lol, and Im always rushing.

I lost my Fleshpot lipstick (in heatherette packaging) sometimes in the last few weeks. Im gonna say its MIA right now, because I havent deep cleaned my room, and it could turn up. but someone was nice enough to give me a spare...so Im good. Fleshpot is like.....my base for most lipsticks/lipglasses...

Im always scared Im gonna lose an LE item thats sold out or something


----------



## simplykat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LoL ur so cute!

I have misplaced a few things....foundation, certain favorite lipsticks and lipglasses....but thas because my room is a complete mess lol, and Im always rushing.

I lost my Fleshpot lipstick (in heatherette packaging) sometimes in the last few weeks. Im gonna say its MIA right now, because I havent deep cleaned my room, and it could turn up. but someone was nice enough to give me a spare...so Im good. Fleshpot is like.....my base for most lipsticks/lipglasses...

Im always scared Im gonna lose an LE item thats sold out or something_

 
hahah. that's so true! my room is a complete mess too... except for today! i thoroughly cleaned my room and i can't find the lippie anywhere..! i thought my studio stick concealor was my lippie, and i found out right now it wasn't.. so i freaked! 

ahhhh i hope your fleshpot l/s shows up!


----------



## Woodnut (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my Chartru paint.  For the longest time, I couldn't bring myself to buy another one because I kept thinking it would have to turn up eventually.  When I finally decided to go ahead and get another one, I was rather disappointed to find it had been discontinued.  I loved that paint...


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I think I'd be pretty crazy too if I lost my beloved Immodest. It is one of my preciousses! I have lost a few things but in time they get found. A few weeks ago I lost my 210 brush for about 3 days. I looked EVERYWHERE, tore my bedroom apart and you know where I finally found it? In the crack that runs along the back of the lid on my washing machine lol. I do my makeup in the bathroom and all my gear rests on the washing machine while I'm doing it so I guess it rolled back there. That brush is seriously skinny


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

LOL, i think its normal to panic.  I freak out as well if i think i lost a mac product, mostly because one its expensive, and two most of what i own are limited edition.  I lose a ton of lipsticks and lipglosses, out of like 10 lipsticks i owned i lost 9 of them, LOL.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I aaaalways forget where I put my lipglosses and lipsticks because I usually put them in my purse for touch-ups and then don't remember which bag they're in!  It drives me NUTS because I get all paranoid, like what if it isn't in one of my purses and it's lost FOREVER!!!??  

I totally get what you're saying.  I hope you find your it soon!


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

My prep and prime, I can't find it anywhere. I always keep it in the same place, it's just vanished


----------



## lukinamama (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I can not find my gleeful blush and I do not know what to do.I bought it when I was on my holiday in Greece last month(since there is no Mac in my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I can not find it anywhere.


----------



## simplykat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I think I'd be pretty crazy too if I lost my beloved Immodest. It is one of my preciousses! I have lost a few things but in time they get found. A few weeks ago I lost my 210 brush for about 3 days. I looked EVERYWHERE, tore my bedroom apart and you know where I finally found it? In the crack that runs along the back of the lid on my washing machine lol. I do my makeup in the bathroom and all my gear rests on the washing machine while I'm doing it so I guess it rolled back there. That brush is seriously skinny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm making the boyfriend look at his place! I'm glad you found your 210 brush. I panic when I can't find my brushes too.. they always roll off the table and land on some discreet place on the ground. GRR. Why can't they just land in my hands where it's safe and sound?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_LOL, i think its normal to panic.  I freak out as well if i think i lost a mac product, mostly because one its expensive, and two most of what i own are limited edition.  I lose a ton of lipsticks and lipglosses, out of like 10 lipsticks i owned i lost 9 of them, LOL._

 
Aww I'm sorry for your loss. Did you find any of them?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I aaaalways forget where I put my lipglosses and lipsticks because I usually put them in my purse for touch-ups and then don't remember which bag they're in!  It drives me NUTS because I get all paranoid, like what if it isn't in one of my purses and it's lost FOREVER!!!??  

I totally get what you're saying.  I hope you find your it soon!_

 
I DO THAT TOO!! Sometimes, stuff falls out of my bag when I set it down ... so I'm even more paranoid, because it's happened before! I just assume that all my lippies are all over the place.. but when I deep clean and count for attendance and they're not all there..


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I can't find my springsheen blush. But, I don't really care that much, surprisingly. I have a few others that look almost exactly like it. If I had lost something I use all the time, like my well dressed blush or underage lipglass then I'd freak out.


----------



## badkittekitte (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i hate losing anything..but i have lost two of my lipglasses at work and it has driven me crazy because they were both so close to be a B2M.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*



simplykat said:


> I'm making the boyfriend look at his place! I'm glad you found your 210 brush. I panic when I can't find my brushes too.. they always roll off the table and land on some discreet place on the ground. GRR. Why can't they just land in my hands where it's safe and sound?!
> 
> 
> Aww I'm sorry for your loss. Did you find any of them?
> ...


----------



## panther27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

a few months ago,I thought I lost my Madame B lipstick and I was freaking out and crying!My brother had just come over and asked me what it loooks like,I told him and he then he told me that he had seen it on the side of the road just then.So I went downstairs with him and there it was right next to the sidewalk and I was sooo relieved.So I know how you are feeling,I hope your Immodest turns up.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I couldn't find my Touch lip stick for a while, or my blitz n glitz fluid line. 

I STILL can't find my Woodwinked shadow, and it's been almost a year. I'm sad because that's a pretty color.

I misplace things, but very rarely. My MAC stash is kept in a secure location.


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Oh it happends to me all the time. I lost my 194 LE, impersonated Sherlock Holmes and found it later between vanity and printer table. I've lost my lippies, lipglosses, liners. Good i found them. 

Though i dont know how i dare to share this, but seriously, i lost panties and stockings somewhere about 3 months ago and they are still missing! YES i lost them at home and im sure of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I loved those so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My room is a black hole.


----------



## burnerxo123 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

ive been looking for my sweet tooth tender tom=ne for a week its nowhere to be found :[


----------



## nunu (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I recently found out that i'v lost two of my LE lipsticks, one is from fafi and the other one is from heathertte! Both are the bright pink shade as well. I have no idea where they are. I keep all my lipsticks together in one make up bag so i don't know how these 2 escaped! I've looked everywhere but i can't find them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you find your mattene soon


----------



## pat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

OMFG. hahahahahha....

So, we went to Hawaii and I brought my favorite Solar White e/s and a couple of things.... TELL ME WHY, WHY, WHY I lost Solar White!

I was a maniac looking in my luggage, my moms luggage, and the three other members of my family's luggage.  I kept asking my Mom if she saw it and I think she kinda got annoyed. she was like "see, see what you get" hahahah...

I was on the verge of tears, my face and body flushed with anger and frustration.

BUT........ I was able to order it online, thank goodness.

I feel your pain about loosing MAC products.  They're a bit pricey and those LE ones hurt the most. It's like someone stabbing your heart a million times. hahahahah


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I am so organized with my makeup that when something goes missing I seriously freak out.  I lost my supersequin lipstick and even though it is not my most favorite lipstick I can't figure out what I could have done with it.  I can totally relate!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I have lost a couple of e/s brushes I can't even tell which one b/c it was such a long time ago. But I know I was really upset. Sometimes I really thought my then b/f was holding it hostage. But it has not turned up at all. I'm always thinking I have lost one of my l/g but I usually find it at the bottom of my bag.


----------



## pat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_ Sometimes I really thought my then b/f was holding it hostage. But it has not turned up at all._

 
hahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've had visions of this.  I swear if my BF even thinks about doing that, he'll regret it. hahah


----------



## TDoll (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Oh yess....In Vegas a few months ago, my hubby and I went to the mac pro store and I spent a fortune in that place.  I had a big black bag full of goodies.  So since we were out and about we went a few more places.  We went to the casino at the Wynn and were having a great time.  We had sat down at a few machines and I had my purse, my mac bag, and a drink.  Well we stood up and walked away and were all over the casino.  All of the sudden, I realized my bag of treasures was not with me! I FLIPPED out.  Full on panic freak out mode.  So we're running through the casino...with NO CLUE which direction to go or what direction we had come from.  Those casinos are freakin huge and everything looks the same.  So I was crying and ran up to this guy in a suit that looked like he worked there.  I told him what had happened and he called security in his ear piece.  We started walking toward the security office...at this point I was PISSED because I knew someone had picked it up already.  Then someone called him back and said that someone else from security had picked it up!! So here comes this woman with my bag and I was like tearing up because I was so happy....you'd think I'd lost my child and got him back or something.  Of course I hugged her and it was awkward...lol.  
It was horrible. But at least I got my stuff back.  It was the worst 20 minutes of my life.


----------



## jardinaires (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i've lost a makeup bag containing myth lipstick, blot powder, smolder eye kohl, and select cover-up concealer before. it was missing for months. i bought replacements for all of those products only to find the runaway makeup bag had wedged itself between some shelving units in my room, somewhere i'd never think to look. how it got there, i will never know.


----------



## simplykat (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

ahhh i'm not sure if i'm glad or sad that i'm not the only one.. !

patty0411 you cracked me up! and TDoll.. holy mother, you went through such an ordeal..!


----------



## simplykat (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

sometimes. i wished they  put tracking devices on my makeup.. that would make me sleep better at night!


----------



## pat (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplykat* 

 
_sometimes. i wished they  put tracking devices on my makeup.. that would make me sleep better at night!_

 
that sounds like a great idea.. maybe we should work together and invent one. LOL.... 

we can put those microchips (the ones they use on animals) on the bottom on the product so we can just input it in the computer and find where ever we lost it. lol jk

but really, that would be a great idea. hahahaha


----------



## Rennah (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost a mineralize eyeshadow duo once, but then I found it behind my dresser.


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

OMG YES! My Budding and Venetian lustreglasses have been missing for about 2 months now. And I moved on August 31st. So unless they're in the bottom of one of my purses (which is entirely possible), they may be gone forever. I'm dying to use Venetian, I love it, but I don't want to buy a new one! And I'm pretty sure Budding is DC'd....


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I am pretty good at keeping my mac safe and sound. But I know if I did lose something I would literally freak out, especially if it was a LE. Touch wood, i haven't lost anything yet.


----------



## User93 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

WTFFFF i just realised today my Mellow Mood lippie is missing... damn


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

O.M.G.

One day I lost my Studio Fix Powder Foundation...I went fuckin BATTY. It turned up the next day in the auditorium, one of the ROTC instructors said, "Oh, is this yours?" And I'm like "YES! OH GOOD LORD YES!" And everyone's like, "o.o???"

Turns out it fell out of my bag during some school assembly! Bah.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I'm really obsessive compulsive about keeping my makeup clean and in order. I even have a detailed inventory in an excel spreadsheet. So, when I lose something, I go insane. I did a full attendance the other day, and of over 400 MAC items I am missing 5: In 3D 3dglass, Out to Shock lipstick, my lip brush, Not So Innocent lipstick and Pink Grapefruit lipglass. I'm not, not, not happy.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost Teddy eye liner a few years ago. I looked everywhere and it ended up being under my friend's rug all smushed. Blah.


----------



## Divinity (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Sadly, I was doing inventory of my stuff, seeing what I could part with, which wasn't much and my Indie Girl lippie could not be found.  I looked EVERYWHERE at least 3 times.  So...I did what any obsessed MAC LE items girl would do and bought a used one from a lovely Specktrette....only to have my mom call a couple weeks later to tell me my Grandma found it in her car.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Lol, I lost my Satin Taupe a while ago and I still have no idea where it went. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I finally went out and replaced it.  I hate losing things.  At least it wasn't an LE shadow - that really would've pissed me off!


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol, I lost my Satin Taupe a while ago and I still have no idea where it went. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I finally went out and replaced it. I hate losing things. At least it wasn't an LE shadow - that really would've pissed me off!_

 
I'm glad it wasn't LE. My heatherette and fafi are still hiding from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't know whether i should replace them yet.


----------



## simplykat (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm really obsessive compulsive about keeping my makeup clean and in order. I even have a detailed inventory in an excel spreadsheet. So, when I lose something, I go insane. I did a full attendance the other day, and of over 400 MAC items I am missing 5: In 3D 3dglass, Out to Shock lipstick, my lip brush, Not So Innocent lipstick and Pink Grapefruit lipglass. I'm not, not, not happy._

 
Ahhh, I'm sorry to hear you're missing five items ):

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I lost Teddy eye liner a few years ago. I looked everywhere and it ended up being under my friend's rug all smushed. Blah._

 
Boo, sorry that your teddy liner is smushedd.. -___-

still can't find my immodest.. i hate cleaning my room, it makes me realize i'm missing things! so apparently, not only am i missing my lippie, i've also misplaced two dressy tops, & two dresses.. what else is missing? agh )=


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

how about this for a horrible thing, my handbag was stolen with Barcelona Red l/s, Venitian l/g and a 3D gloss. i was able to get Barcelona Red l/s before it sold out (le) but not the 3D gloss as it was a gift for me and my counter didnt have any left


----------



## lovekrumpet (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I totally spent about a week hardcore searching everywhere for my Fun 'N Sexy lippie and still can't find it =( One of the worst weeks EVER!


----------



## tripwirechick (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my Coco pigment for about 2 years... then when I was going through a drawer full of crap I found it inside a random make up bag. It felt like Christmas when I discovered it!!! I permanently lost a MAC lip brush.. still haven't replaced it after almost 2 years. I am still holding out hope that it'll turn up, lol.


----------



## aimee (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

ive misplaced some of my lipglasses (to many bags) and freaked out but i found them again

the only thing i really lost was my Engraved Powerpoint Pencil i carried it in my super small clutch bag when i was going out ....when i come home i emptied the clutch and the Powerpoint Pencil was missing. Oh well it was not limited and i replaced it but i just used the pencil once and then lost it arrrrgghhh it was brand new


----------



## malvidia (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i lost my springbean l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am SURE it is hidden in one of my handbags, but i went through ALL of them and i couldn't find it. i'm still sure it is there.

i'll buy it again but oh, it's nerve-wracking


----------



## Jinni (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

My MSFN was stolen from my hotel room this past week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least it's not LE, but it's still a little sad.


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my MacPRO Plum e/s 4 years ago after I got back form Italy (where I purchased the thing in the first place) and my Orchidazzle l/s right after I got back from Paris (same story there) and I was going insane... I had to repurchase Plum e/s but had to wait 1 year since neither Chicago nor Istanbul had a Pro store at the time (Proud to say that both those cities have been blessed with a Pro store since) but for the Orchidazzle l/s I had to go online and get one from an e-bay seller.. Guess what happened next: 1 day after my Orchidazzle arrived, I found my Orchidazzle stuck in a God-forsaken place... Recently I had to search for my Grape lip pencil and was almost about to freak out, I cooled and remembered that I had put it in a bag a couple of weeks ago.. I'd imagine this sort of thing happens to all of us messy slobs!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

*Two years ago before my husband's Christmas party at work, I bought new makeup (this party is a HUGE production...food, booze, etc., and I always wanna look special for it)..The purchases included one Viva Glam V lipstick, which I loved. I used it getting ready for the party at home...and then it literally disappeared. I could not find it ANYwhere!

Then, one day about a month later while I was deep-cleaning my house, I moved out the entry-way couch...there it was! I think one of my cats saw it the night I had it out (I put it down on the couch so I could remember to take it with me before I went..and then when I went to retrieve it, it was just....GONE!!)..so I think a cat knocked it off and played with it!

Well, I had it for like..a week. I was SO happy to have it back. Then, it just disappeared..AGAIN! To this day, I STILL cannot find it. I think it just didn't like me! Clearly, I was not meant to have it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND.....last year; same thing. I received a free black eye kohl in the mail from MAC because they didn't have my order in stock (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't get the Smoking collection quads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Anyway, I used the eye kohl for the first time...again...before the Christmas party...Now, my husband is one of the head chefs at one of those old, hoity-toity Connecticut Inns/Restaurants..And every year they let rooms out for free to any Christmas party guest that's imbibed a bit too much..So I brought the kohl with me (along with a few other makeup items). Hubby got a suite in the Inn for us (we knew we'd be drinking...a LOT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and I put my stuff up there, and a few times during the party I went and touched up my makeup..Well, in the morning, needless to say, I wasn't feeling well. I think I was STILL drunk!! I gathered up my things, and hubby drove me home. The next day when I went to use the eye kohl, I couldn't find it...ANYWHERE!!! Some maid is probably using it! It DID look brand new (it WAS new..except for the couple times I used it the night of the party..and I sharpened it, too)!! Who knows, I could have dropped it somewhere, too. I was stumbling out of the building! It's just that, I was so mad, 'cause I got that for FREE!!

Well, I just realized that's a REALLY long story to explain a missing makeup item..but, oh well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## aimee (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Two years ago before my husband's Christmas party at work, I bought new makeup (this party is a HUGE production...food, booze, etc., and I always wanna look special for it)..The purchases included one Viva Glam V lipstick, which I loved. I used it getting ready for the party at home...and then it literally disappeared. I could not find it ANYwhere!**

Then, one day about a month later while I was deep-cleaning my house, I moved out the entry-way couch...there it was! I think one of my cats saw it the night I had it out (I put it down on the couch so I could remember to take it with me before I went..and then when I went to retrieve it, it was just....GONE!!)..so I think a cat knocked it off and played with it!

Well, I had it for like..a week. I was SO happy to have it back. Then, it just disappeared..AGAIN! To this day, I STILL cannot find it. I think it just didn't like me! Clearly, I was not meant to have it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND.....last year; same thing. I received a free black eye kohl in the mail from MAC because they didn't have my order in stock (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't get the Smoking collection quads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Anyway, I used the eye kohl for the first time...again...before the Christmas party...Now, my husband is one of the head chefs at one of those old, hoity-toity Connecticut Inns/Restaurants..And every year they let rooms out for free to any Christmas party guest that's imbibed a bit too much..So I brought the kohl with me (along with a few other makeup items). Hubby got a suite in the Inn for us (we knew we'd be drinking...a LOT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and I put my stuff up there, and a few times during the party I went and touched up my makeup..Well, in the morning, needless to say, I wasn't feeling well. I think I was STILL drunk!! I gathered up my things, and hubby drove me home. The next day when I went to use the eye kohl, I couldn't find it...ANYWHERE!!! Some maid is probably using it! It DID look brand new (it WAS new..except for the couple times I used it the night of the party..and I sharpened it, too)!! Who knows, I could have dropped it somewhere, too. I was stumbling out of the building! It's just that, I was so mad, 'cause I got that for FREE!!

Well, I just realized that's a REALLY long story to explain a missing makeup item..but, oh well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*_

 
haha great story 

i have a cat too and she took one of my brushes....needless to say when i found it it looked horrible ....she looooves to chew on brushes now i always hide them and everytime i leave the house i hope that i didnt forget to put them back in my make up drawer


----------



## Lissa (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

My cats also steal my brushes, then growl at anyone who goes near them to take them back. It's like they think they're their babies. I've lost too many brushes that way. 

I've lost two powerpoint pencils in the last 3 weeks. I have the lid of one of them....weird


----------



## nursie (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i hate when i lose stuff!!!
ive lost blackberry eyeshadow. when i last rearranged all my makeup in a new cabinet, i noticed it was gone. now being a bit older than a lot of you, losing things makes me also wonder if i did indeed buy it in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i've decided im SURE SURE that i DID have blackberry. i remember only liking it sortof ok, but it makes me angry every time i'm at the mac counter and see it on display.....i dont want to buy it again, but it's SUPPOSED to be there.....


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

My Crystal Rose l/g!!! I loved that color so much and its perfect for me.  Managed to find one at a counter, but I dont know what I'll do when thats gone. Hopefully they re-release it sometime soon!!

Pretty sure I lost while getting something out of my tiny purse (stuffed with as much as it could handle) in a nightclub in Vegas.  I think it must have slipped out while I was getting my phone or camera or something.  Boooo!  So be careful while digging in your purses in nightclubs!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

this thread was made for me, I keep losing my stuff, especially my l/s. I guess they're easier to loose coz I keep them in my bag for touch ups. 

I lost my 3N l/s about 2 weeks after i bought it in January. I looked everywhere but nope....I was really pissed coz that l/s was the nicest nude-y color for me and it was LE. Luckily I found another one in a sales thread and bought in. I also lost my VGV VI l/s about a month ago. I remember last seeing it in one my bags, but I have since searched them all and it's just vanished into thin air!! 

I really need to be more organized I guess


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovekrumpet* 

 
_I totally spent about a week hardcore searching everywhere for my Fun 'N Sexy lippie and still can't find it =( One of the worst weeks EVER!_

 
OMG...I lost mine too!  I was going to list it for swap last night and it disappeared.  *suspiciously eyeing our new kitty*


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Oh yess....In Vegas a few months ago, my hubby and I went to the mac pro store and I spent a fortune in that place. I had a big black bag full of goodies. So since we were out and about we went a few more places. We went to the casino at the Wynn and were having a great time. We had sat down at a few machines and I had my purse, my mac bag, and a drink. Well we stood up and walked away and were all over the casino. All of the sudden, I realized my bag of treasures was not with me! I FLIPPED out. Full on panic freak out mode. So we're running through the casino...with NO CLUE which direction to go or what direction we had come from. Those casinos are freakin huge and everything looks the same. So I was crying and ran up to this guy in a suit that looked like he worked there. I told him what had happened and he called security in his ear piece. We started walking toward the security office...at this point I was PISSED because I knew someone had picked it up already. Then someone called him back and said that someone else from security had picked it up!! So here comes this woman with my bag and I was like tearing up because I was so happy....you'd think I'd lost my child and got him back or something. Of course I hugged her and it was awkward...lol. 
It was horrible. But at least I got my stuff back. It was the worst 20 minutes of my life._

 

I seriously just red this story out loud to my mom- i go "these people seriously get my life." my mom was cracking up... I LOVE IT- thats a hilarrrrrrrious story!! Im so glad your stuff came back safely!


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I've lost a couple things but ended up finding them back in the end.  The tough part is that almost my whole collection is LE so anything I lose would be impossible to replace.  Unfortunately the only two things I've lost but haven't found are my Sweet & Single l/s and Pink Cabana l/s.  S&S was replaced by a lovely and generous Specktra member (much love!), but PC was the latest loss... and such a perfect colour for the summer!  I put it into a little side pocket on my purse but I guess I didn't close it all the way as I was rushing out the door.  All I know is that it's not there, nor the floor lobby, the garage, the car, my study room (where I keep my m/u), in another purse... that and S&S are the only ones I've gone crazy searching for - up to 2 weeks afterwards! - and have had no luck. *sob*  I really hope MAC rereleases it!  Even without the green glitter...


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I've recently lost my Raven eyeliner. I just got it with Starflash and I suspect my 16 year old has been using it. She insist she didn't take it.... but i'm still searching.

I aslo lost a foundation brush.. I wasn't as much of an addict back then. I don't even remember what number brush it was.

This shit is too expensive to loose!


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my SE 239 brush a few days ago and went NUTS !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't find it anywhere !
Then while I was putting on my make-up for school this morning I found it in my drawer with all my lip products .
It was really wierd cause I checked there about 5 times before and I found it today ?


----------



## aimee (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tracey1025* 

 
_OMG...I lost mine too! I was going to list it for swap last night and it disappeared. *suspiciously eyeing our new kitty*_

 
the problem with the MAC lipsticks is the Bullet Packaging ..seriously if you drop a lipstick it rolls away

awww you got a new kitty how cute.....but yea they love MAC lipsticks because they can play with them and they roll around so they like to chase it haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well i cant get mad ...kittys are to cute 
but never leave your lipsticks lying around.....not on tables, not in the bathroom lol


----------



## twilightessence (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my Port Red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was devastated. I looked everywhere for it and of course, everyone took the opportunity to tell me how much they hated it on me and they were glad I lost it. But I didn't care, I wanted my Port Red! 

... And then I just recently found a new one for $16.50 shipped and now have it again (A).


----------



## jenNpaci (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I have lost my Fix+ spray.  I keep looking everywhere for it but I can't find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had it when I moved back home for the summer but is lost!  That always happens, lol, I tend to lose make-up when I go home and my 2 sisters and mom are around. hmmm...

I thought I had lost my 168 brush this morning.  haha it was like 8 am and I was still practially asleep.  I was looking all over my desk and in my drawers and even under my desk for it.  I found it in the first drawer I checked...grr..

haha I almost had a heart attack though.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Yup used to get all bent out of shape. So I don't take any of my LE favorites outside my makeup drawer any more. Only the stuff that can be replaced I will travel with. Also as I get older I'm realizing its just stuff there are more important things in life. But yeah I still get bummed out but then I just move on


----------



## Elizab33th (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I had lost my Smolder Eye Khol and it's the ONLY eyeliner I use. I was soooo depressed! Every other eyeliner that I had was crap compared! Lol..alas I found it was all better...


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

The best part is finding your lost treasures again in some random pocket, purse, drawer, whatever. I was so happy to find one of my fav lipsticks again! lol


----------



## Dani California (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Yep, I've got one of those mini pigment sets from Xmas before last, and do I heck know where I've put them? I hope they are lounging in my wardrobe or something in their box........please turn up!!

Ohh I hate when you lose stuff!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

It's weird but I don't think I've ever lost any of my MAC!
I'm super anal about my makeup though, so maybe that's why. I rarely take anything out with me because when I do my makeup, I'm done for the day. I rarely re-apply lip stuff, so it's not necessary to take it with me.
I wouldn't be happy at all if I lost anything MAC, but then again, I can't stand to lose anything. I'm very organized and rarely misplace anything, so it drives me nuts if I can't find something!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Lost my 266 brush and still MIA.  My short term memory is going and for the life of me can't remember where it is.  I went out and bought a Sephora brand and hate it. Oh how I wish I would find it.  Just don't know.  So off to spend another $20+ on a brush and watch it shows up afterwards.  So pissed


----------



## LillianaOcho (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i lost my 217 once...had to buy a new one...then later found it lol
i also lost my feline liner....bought another one...lost that one too...gave up lol i recently bought another one and havent lost it yet =)


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I am not sure if I am always loosing my back-ups of my favorite items or if My sister is taking them and thinking I won't notice or I will forget I have them...She's pretty sneaky ...But I did loose my fav paint pot last week looked for it for 5 days and then went into the bathroom and there it sat...I know I looked there 100 times....I think my house is haunted!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost a small makeup bag that held my #224 MAC brush from the Stylistics collection (LOVED that line!) and a couple Anitquitease items a few months ago and am still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about it! I have a sneaking suspicion that it didn't just accidentally walk about it either. Grrrr...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I think I posted in this thread previously about losing Woodwinked e/s. I still haven't found it, so I just bought another one and I'm so glad I did. It had been so long since I lost it, I sort of forgot what it looked like on me. I did a look with it for the club on Friday and I was like "Ohhhhhh...so that's why I bought that color!" LOL


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I think I posted in this thread previously about losing Woodwinked e/s. I still haven't found it, so I just bought another one and I'm so glad I did. It had been so long since I lost it, I sort of forgot what it looked like on me. I did a look with it for the club on Friday and I was like "Ohhhhhh...so that's why I bought that color!" LOL


----------



## Caracoco (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I've never lost anything, but I have had several brushes stolen (not all at the same time).  I'm a bridal MUA and frequently get home to find that some brushes have 'walked'!  Just lately I've been missing my 194, 228 and 316 brushes.


----------



## gitts (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I was so surprised to see this post.  Just recently I reached for my Frenzy Lipstick and nope it was not there.  Neither was the CG lipgloss, I like to use over it.  I am trying to be calm in hopes that they show up.  Frenzy is one of my favourite almost natural lipsticks.  I am using Honey Flower as a replacement.  I am hoping that it shows up.  MAC is pretty expensive for me as a student and I try my best to care for my treasure carefully.  If I do not find it over the next week, I will go into full traumatized mode.  I can definitely sympathize with you.

Patty0411 where did you order your Solar White from? I missed out and I heard that it is amazing.


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

My Sharkskin went missing once! And of course it was one of those "I *need* this product NOW 'cus I have an AMAZING idea and need to use it!"-moments... It was missing for a couple of days before I found it in my 10-year-old sisters room....!
My MOM had "borrowed" it for a costume my sister was wearing without asking me since "I wasn't home and it couldn't be that big a deal"...
Well, it wouldn't be that big a deal if they had just asked me Ö


----------



## color_lover456 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Yea i never take makeup outside my room unless it's like a lipgloss with less than half remaining and that I won't be too heartbroken if i lost. and when i do it is stored in a very safe place where i can keep track of it at all times.

OCD!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I'm one of those persons who always loses their keys, jewelry, phone, make up, well allmost anything that you can easily carry in your hands. I'm always freaking out when I realise that my keys/busticket/fav l/g is missing and then end up finding them under a chair/book/piece of paper or in my pocket/purse you name it. Luckily I haven't lost anything important (like MAC) permanently (yet).


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Lost my 182 Buffer Brush. My fav. brush ever! Worst day of my life. lol.


----------



## Miss A (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

oh how i feel for you all my fellow friends who have lost great inanimate friends......
its was not mac since i guard it with a passion but my urban decay heavy metal glitter liner in pyrotechnics GOT LOST!!!  i love love loveeee this liner then i found out they dont make it in that color anymore, i cried hard and long tore up my room searched cars i had been in dumped every purse, no luck i found one online from some pharmacy website and i got ANOTHER!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the other one is still MIA i wonder if i will ever see it again


----------



## simplykat (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i finally found my immodest lippie! it was at the boyfriend's house... AGHH! His room is a disaster, no wonder we didn't find it the first time around. Right after I found my immodest, i found out I was missing my Heatherette bonus beat.. but I found it too! So now I think all my MAC is accounted for. I hope..


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I have lost a few items but I think I have so much that I dont realize it until I have one of those days that I actually look at everything I have and realized something is missing. Like yesterday..i was depotting some of my eyeshadows and i realized goldmine was missing. I think i saw it 2 weeks ago so I need to go through my Bf's house and see if its there. But i'm missing it so..


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i lost my fafi sugar trance l/g the week that i got it and i was so mad. then i just bought 2 more later as backups. but i NEVER lose my MU. its too precious to me.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my Bagatelle e/s during my stay at my friends' college...That week I stayed the night at a few different friends houses, so I don't know when/where I lost that e/s, but when I asked them all if they had seen it, none them did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and right after I lost it, it was discontinued...That was my all time FAVORITE!


----------



## anilegne (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Many years ago, I had a MAC lip palette with mini lip pencils.  For the longest time, I lost the mini sharpener for the mini pencil.  Drove me crazy!  LOL!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

one day i put down my moonbathe lipglass down in the bathroom and when i went to grab it to show my friends it had VANISHED! i was tearing through the house looking for while my friends sat back and laughed. (thanks guys, no really) i gave up but a few weeks later i went to the mall with those same friends and i found moonbathe in my purse! you probably have never seen a happier teenager :] but then get this, i get home from the mall and i look in my purse and guess what? IT WAS GONE AGAIN! dangit. i havent found it since.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my Soar lip pencil last summer, but at the time I didn't care that much for it, much less use it that often. Also, it's a permanent shade, so I could always buy it again if I want or need it.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Six years ago, my favorite 'overgrown' eyeshadow was stolen at the hotel we stayed in Malaysia.  At that time, I didn't want to make fuss, but now I regret I should have, especially after finding out it was LE color!  Now I never take MAC stuff to hotels, unless they have safe in the room lol


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I bought a brush set.. and lost all the brushes but this 129.. sucks..


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

YESSS. I can't find my Love Henri lipstick or my Totally It! Lipglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me sooo sad.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

OMG its been THREE months since I lost my Sketch eyeshadow..(I used it TWICE prior and I was SOOO excited for it) I had a fight with my bf and left his house in a such a hurry that I didn't zip up my purse and the entire contents spilt out onto the lawn and it was pitch black dark outside...Didn't realize at the time but I was missing Sketch, an eyeliner pencil and a random replaceable black eyeshadow..SOO CHOKED still..
ps thats where I THINK it went..I'm pretty sure...YET I continue to rip my room apart every weekend!!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

1. My screw top e/s!! I KNOWWWW i had some
2. My contrast e/s which I "think" was a screw top, but i dunno
3. my Sheer Coverage mac compact (remember that?? before they made Studio Tech??) I loved it, but lost it visting my friend's dorm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we're not even friends anymore booooo


----------



## cetati (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I once lost my Hue lippie and went nuts.

I left my 224 brush at my church retreat spot in Big Bear and I ordered another one.. it made me almost cry.


----------



## redambition (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i keep losing my lip conditioner and lip glosses in my handbag. they will be in there, then i won't be able to find them in the bag at all... then they will magically be there again.

i swear there's another dimension in that bag somewhere, where lipglosses and lip balms go to hide.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

^^ yep my Syrup has had a calling from that dimension.  Lemme know when it turns up.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I've just lost my Shadowy Lady quad AND my stars and rockets and my jampacked. I can't stop thinking about it.
This weekend I'll be doing a thorough inventory of my makeup and I will never bring my traincase outside! I took my traincase to the hospital with me to see my daughter (was in a rush and didn't have time to do makeup at home) so one of the nurses aids was like .. "are you a makeup artist!!" and she was super excited about what she was seeing. Now that my shit is gone everyone is a suspect damnit!

I'm feeling so sad right now.. I will scour the earth for my make-up .. i just hate wasting money


----------



## entyce08 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Well one day my niece came to me covered in a mysterious dark soot it was all over her face, clothes & carpet......we could not figure out what the hell it was!!! About a week later i'm doing my make-up and reach for my dark soul piggie......cant find it anywhere........after about a 45min search it dawns on me.......THE MYSTERY SOOT! A 15 cavity search of her room i found my jar in her room! It was a sad day in our family's history..........


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

OMG, I lost or someone stole all of my MAC!!! Like 3 years ago on Thanksgiving I came home from my parents house and I had all my mac brushes, 3 full eyeshadow palettes, limited palettes the one with parrot, all my mac brushes, perfume, lipgloss, lipstick, everything all my makeup I have ever owned since I was 17 and I was 21 and I brought down my duffle bag from my car and placed it on the floor from the community garage apartments and I thought my bf brought up the bag the next day I went downstairs to get my makeup...it wasnt in the car and I came to realize someone stole it and I cried....makeup at least $1000 was gone =( so I had to start over with my collection. SO SAD! Shame on whoever stole it! So I lost everything.....

imagine that losing all of your makeup!!!


----------



## Dani (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Port Red and Alpha Girl from Heatherette (it burns...)
Still holding out a little hope for Port Red though..


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_OMG, I lost or someone stole all of my MAC!!! Like 3 years ago on Thanksgiving I came home from my parents house and I had all my mac brushes, 3 full eyeshadow palettes, limited palettes the one with parrot, all my mac brushes, perfume, lipgloss, lipstick, everything all my makeup I have ever owned since I was 17 and I was 21 and I brought down my duffle bag from my car and placed it on the floor from the community garage apartments and I thought my bf brought up the bag the next day I went downstairs to get my makeup...it wasnt in the car and I came to realize someone stole it and I cried....makeup at least $1000 was gone =( so I had to start over with my collection. SO SAD! Shame on whoever stole it! So I lost everything.....

imagine that losing all of your makeup!!!_

 
OH.MY.GODDDDDDDDDDD.

I'm so sorry!!!!!!!!!! That must have been SOOO awful. I don't know what I would do if ALL of mine went missing. That's just... so much money... and so important to me... D: WHAT WOULD I DO IN THE MORNING?


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I ordered some MAC when I lived in AK this summer, but it was taking forever to arrive...by the time I moved back down to the lower 48 (3 wks after order), it still hadn't arrived. I assumed it was b/c sometimes mail is slow to get to where I lived, so I told my sister, who still lived there, to keep an eye out for it...still didn't come, after 5 wks. Then our boss said she had seen the package in the mail room for me (she knew all about my MAC addiction! lol) but it had disappeared! I was like WTF, who took it? I was double guessing everyone and was so damn mad that some one stole my package. So I called MAC and they kindly re-shipped another one 2 my new address...well, 2 months go by and I had stopped worrying about it, and my hubby called his friend from AK to wish him a happy b-day, and he said "hey I've got your wife's makeup- I'm holding it ransom til u guys send me my phone charger" that he'd left at our house 8 months before!!  Haha I was WTF why didn't u tell me for 3 months that you had my makeup!! >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so worried. I still haven't sent his stuff tho so it might be a while before I get my goods! 

I also left a lipglass at some random guy's house that I met at some party. Yea..that was back in my wilder days haha. But anyways, I've been trying to remember what the color was...it was a corally orange but I don't remember the name of it. He texted me a few times telling me I should come get it but I was willing to give it up in order to never see him again haha. 

And finally! I totally found a MYTH lipstick on the ground at my college the other day. I love myth! But I haven't yet brought myself to use it. My husband works in a bio lab and has offered to sanitize it for me w/ethanol but I still am a little grossed out. Well at least it would be a b2m if nothing else!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

omg!yes!! I lost or someone 5 fingered,my holiday lip palette about 3 years ago.I'm still looking for it!!lol...it had all the good lipglasses and lipstick colors..I lost it so long ago i don't even remember the colors in it except freckletone...because that's my fav color..


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i have been searching everywhere for the past 2 days for my Funtabulos dazzleglass....i am seriously upset, i think my toddler took it outta my purse and stashed it somewhere..lol


----------



## simplykat (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_OMG, I lost or someone stole all of my MAC!!! Like 3 years ago on Thanksgiving I came home from my parents house and I had all my mac brushes, 3 full eyeshadow palettes, limited palettes the one with parrot, all my mac brushes, perfume, lipgloss, lipstick, everything all my makeup I have ever owned since I was 17 and I was 21 and I brought down my duffle bag from my car and placed it on the floor from the community garage apartments and I thought my bf brought up the bag the next day I went downstairs to get my makeup...it wasnt in the car and I came to realize someone stole it and I cried....makeup at least $1000 was gone =( so I had to start over with my collection. SO SAD! Shame on whoever stole it! So I lost everything.....

imagine that losing all of your makeup!!!_

 
OMGOSH. I don't know what I would do... I don't think I am ever going to bring my MAC on vacation, or only a few items! I can't bare to lose that much.

I am sorry for all your losses )=


----------



## luckystar2002 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my Myth lipstick when I used to wear it a lot. It drove me so crazy I went out and bought another one only to find the old one in my car next to the seat that night. Go figure. Good thing is 2 is better than 1!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I almost lost some of my MAC products last week on Thanksgiving. I was panicking that I thought that I dropped it near my aunt's sisters house in the driveway and thankfully that it was at her house found. I was so relieved after that.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Yes... my Merrily blush is missing right now and I flipped! I spent hours looking for it - I cant find it anyway


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I'm not sure if I lost something or not (I can't remember if I brough it or not). I swear I had surreal eyeshadow, but it's not anywhere I can find it.. unless I lost it before I moved house (like 4 months ago..)... I'm devestated for this eyeshadow that I may/may not of owned.


----------



## simplykat (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

now i can't find my MAC Real desire lipglass! AHHHH.


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i had lost my stroke of lust l/s & found out i left it in my pocket & it got washed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now its gone forever.


----------



## Monarda (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

My Underage l/g has been missing since April, I think I wore it once before it mysteriously disappeared somewhere.


----------



## Meryl (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

_I lost my Strobe Kiss._  I remember putting it on one day, last week.  I haven't seen it since!!  I've looked everywhere, but how could it have left my bedroom? I'm going nuts looking for it.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

close!! ..my bf (this happened a couple of weeks ago)..was holding my lipstick in his pocket..and like I asked for it..and he was like .."oh I think I lost it.."..I was bugging out lmao seriously I didn't realize how obessed I'am !!...and like just an 1hr ago ..he told me I should sale some of my mac instead of picking up extra hrs (since school is about to be out)..I nearly gave him a slap upside his head lol.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

well i used to take my makeup with me when i was in cosmetology school and apparently not too many of the girls were familiar with MAC so they would all wonder over and ask to borrow this or that, at first I didnt mind, then i started getting really annoyed, so i had to stop bringing my makeup with me. one day i was running late and i brought bag down, two hrs later, while i was shampooing someones hair, some how my bag ended up in a classroom and i was missing like three brushes and coppering eyeshadow, along with carbon and chrome yellow. strange that i had had that particular combo on the day before. i was soooooooo extremely pissed, but there was no way i could blame anyone, no one knew anything, so i just had to suck it up. what bothered me were the brushes! how could u just take my brushes????


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_I'm not sure if I lost something or not (I can't remember if I brough it or not). I swear I had surreal eyeshadow, but it's not anywhere I can find it.. unless I lost it before I moved house (like 4 months ago..)... I'm devestated for this eyeshadow that I may/may not of owned.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww poor thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u gotta start a database/excell spreedsheet to keep track of what u have!


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

not so much as lost but my dog ate 3 of my e/l pencils and my saplicious lip gelee'. i tried to salvage them but to no avail. i could've brought the items again (i did repurchase saplicious) but i really didn't use the pencils that much then.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Kinda...  a few years ago my hubby accidentally threw out a small box of my MAC.  I had about 5 pigments, including All Girl, in there and I think a few lippies.

I was seriously PISSED!  Fortunately I had backups of all the piggies...


----------



## franimal (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I always lose products because I do my makeup in my car since I am always running late. I always find stuff in the nooks and crannies of my car way later. One time I lost my succulent lipglass. I had assumed it was a total loss then found it 5 years later in my trunk, under the carpet where the extra wheel is stored, who knows how it got there????. I have lost my jealous kohl power, a brow finisher, and a friend stole my lu-be-lu lipgelee. I refuse to throw away those boxes because I am hopefull they will return to me someday. So sad.


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_aww poor thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u gotta start a database/excell spreedsheet to keep track of what u have!_

 
I had learnt my lesson (the hard way)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I since have a spreadsheet that I started a while ago but never finished updating - it's now updated within a few hours of a purchase


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I Lost my Electric Eel eyeshadow a couple of years ago
but one of my friends told me that this girl i was friends with when i lost it, has it.
It was my fave/first MAC eyeshadow. and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I still can't find my prep and prime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just vanished, no one has taken it. There's no way I'm buying a new one, it would probably turn up if I did.


----------



## minni4bebe (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

At one point I had 2 eyeliners, 3 lipsticks and about 4 lipglasses in my purse. So while I was in my car, I put them in a little bag to take in the house later. Well I must have thrown it out by mistake because it's been 2 years and I still can't find them!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I'm SURE I had a brand new eyeliner mixing medium lying around and I was going to give it to my friend for xmas (along with some pigment samples so she can make eyeliner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I can't find it ANYWHERE!

My Wolfe Brothers metallic/neon palette is missing too.. It's really weird... I don't remember when I used it last but it's so big... I don't get how it can just disappear xD


----------



## star*violet (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my Intimidate Slimshine!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol Just thought I'd add that...


----------



## aziajs (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

A couple of weeks ago I thought I lost my blot powder.  I was going to lose my mind.  I emptied out my purse....twice.  I checked my coat pockets.  I checked my pant pockets.  I finally found it 2 days later in my work bag.


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I've lost my Twig twice.  I kept saying I should move onto another shade, then just had to buy Twig again.


----------



## Yuckyuks (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Honestly, I've always had a weird fear of losing my makeup bag. I have my daily makeup routine down pat and stick most of my products in a makeup bag I carry around with me. So this may be totally unhealthy but I've gone through the worst-case scenario countless times in my head: 
During the course of the day, I lose the makeup bag somewhere. I go home without ever noticing, go to sleep, wake up in the morning - only to find that everything is gone! I only have products I've stopped using (for good reason) to do my makeup! Result: look all kinds of terrible. Day has a gloomy cast. Must rush around the city to repurchase all products while hiding my face. Feel awkward as a preteen.

I did actually lose my makeup bag once this past year. I hadn't taken off my makeup and luckily, I live in Manhattan so it was really easy to rush out at 7PM to repurchase all my MAC and drugstore products. Not so easy on the wallet, but it was a price I swallowed - what other choice did I have? A week later, the makeup bag resurfaced from the dark abyss of my bedroom. 

I definitely felt stupid, but now I know I have backups if I really do lose my makeup bag. Glad to know there are others who feel as horrified as I do at the prospect of losing our beloved MAC.


----------



## ticki (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i just lost my stripdown l/l and it's driving me crazy right now!  i can't for the life of me remember where i put it!


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I only lost a MAC item once. Hopefully it will stay that way...
It was extra-annoying though, since it was brand new. I got a Clear Lipglass and kept it in my bag. I always keep my pressed powder and my lippies in an outer pocket. I had a crazy day, visited a lot of places. At the end of my work day, I decided to go to the mall to pick up some jeans I bought and were waiting for me at the store. I used my lipglass before I left, then as I was walking there (I didn't have a car back then) I remembered I forgot to clock out. I got the jeans and went all the way back to work to clock out. On the elevator I opened the makeup pocket to find the lipglass is gone. I was sure I forgot it at work - but I searched all over and it was nowhere to be found... I guess I must have dropped it somewhere. Luckily, a few weeks later my parents went abroad and I asked my mom to get me a new one at the duty-free store.


----------



## Mignone (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I dropped a palette the other day, and cracked an eyeshadow, and lost another (Shale)
i've torn my room apart, then organized it back to it's original state but i can't seem to find it!


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

i lost one shadow when i was moving in another apartment,but i had a back-up


----------



## laneyyy (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Holy SHIT!!! My Lollipop Loving lippie is missing!!! Well... I think it was stolen. There is this little girl I babysit, and she always be opening my lipstick drawer, and always be picking up that particular one because its "pretty and sparkly".






I don't know what to do, because I dont want to blame her to her mom, and have her flip out on me, but love that lippie, and I know it was her!!! I know it I know it I know it... There is nowhere else it would be. I am so pissed...

HElP MEE!


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I was looking for my smoking eyes quad, because i had a schoolparty and it was gone!!! I spent almost half an hour looking for it before i remembered that my sister spent the night here, called her and she 'borrowed' it, which means she will bring it back in three months and it will look like cr*p.....


----------



## Prinsesa (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Im pretty sure I didnt misplace them but somebody stole them!!!

MAC Quad, my own personalized quad
MAC pink palette, the shiny one...sorry im too lazy to look up the name lol


----------



## Iffath (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my museum bronze pigment a month ago. Never found it to this day. 
I think its gone and lost for ever, oh my darling clementine!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my lustreglass in tranceplant one time and I just about went crazy. I thought I lost it in my car so I tore it up looking for it but no luck then I thought I lost it at church so I looked that hoping that it would magically appear but still no luck. I went and bought another one then I felt better afterwards.


----------



## widdershins (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my Lady Danger l/s months ago. I was seriously in tears, which is ridiculous, but I couldn't help it! I finally found it in my car underneath my seat, but not until I had bought a replacement. 

I can't tell you the number of times a l/g has fallen out of my pocket. Once I found my Underage l/g in the parking lot underneath my car hours after I noticed it missing.


----------



## Odelle (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Today is a sad day because I lost my Viva Glam V l/s, Mouthwatering l/g, and a powder brush at a party last night.

I'm not too upset because the l/s and brush can be replaced, but Mouthwatering came from my Little Darlings and I can't buy a full-size one.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

ugh i just lost my purple palette...and i removed the inner plastic thingy so it has like 20-something e/s's in it. =(  my boyfriend said he'd look for it i'm hoping i didnt leave it at someones house.


----------



## cody (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost one of my brushes last week and I'm still really frustrated over it. I tore the place apart looking for it and it's nowhere to be found. I never take them out of the house so it has to be somewhere in my apartment or somebody else took it! Now every time I apply my make-up, I find myself reaching for it... but it's not there. And it's always as soon as something is gone that you realize how much you used/loved it! Happened to me with Pink Freeze e/s years ago, too.


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost Myth not too long ago, I was searching everywhere, haha! But I eventually found it


----------



## CGM (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I can't find my nightmoth pencil...of course I can go pick up another one but I only used it once!!!


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

N/A


----------



## Penn (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my peachstock lipstick, and it is my favourite, I'm so bummed.


----------



## mssheba (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

YES!!!  I lost my lipglass for weeks and weeks I could not find it, so I finally broke down and bought another one so you know how it goes soon as I bought another one I found the one I thought I had lost, it was underneath the drivers seat in my car.  I was so happy to have found


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

ugh i lost my miss dynamite dazzle glass and i thought i was gonna have a heart attack because i missed dazzle glasses the first time around but i searched every where and it ends up when my mom cleaned out her car it was in there.i guess my purse dumped over but i was so happy when i found it!!


----------



## fash10nista (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I am soo heartbroken right now....

I went to MAC in Berkeley to turn in 3 sets of B2M. I got Satin Taupe, Silver Ring and Orb e/s. I also picked out Cream in my Coffee l/s, Penultimate e/l and Melt in my Mouth dazzleglass. I also picked up my HK purse mirror which I had ordered 2 weeks ago. I was soo excited!...

I got home and....the bag is missing!!!!!!! Everything lost....I'm crying right now..

I called both the MAC store and Peet's Coffee if anything was left or turned in...nada....I don't know what to do....Does MAC replace lost items? Or do I accept they're gone?


----------



## MelodyAngel (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_I am soo heartbroken right now....

I went to MAC in Berkeley to turn in 3 sets of B2M. I got Satin Taupe, Silver Ring and Orb e/s. I also picked out Cream in my Coffee l/s, Penultimate e/l and Melt in my Mouth dazzleglass. I also picked up my HK purse mirror which I had ordered 2 weeks ago. I was soo excited!...

I got home and....the bag is missing!!!!!!! Everything lost....I'm crying right now..

I called both the MAC store and Peet's Coffee if anything was left or turned in...nada....I don't know what to do....Does MAC replace lost items? Or do I accept they're gone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
Oh no!! I'm so sorry this happened to you!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't imagine how awful you must have felt...

Did you speak to someone at your store? Were they able to do anything for you?


----------



## fash10nista (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Oh no!! I'm so sorry this happened to you!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't imagine how awful you must have felt...

Did you speak to someone at your store? Were they able to do anything for you?_

 
I did call them and left my info in the off-chance that a Good Samaritan returns it; also called Peet's Coffee since I went there next...I also put a craiglist posting for them, can you believe it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately, they can't replace the HK mirror since it's sold out everywhere but I'm not sure what their policy is on replacing stuff that customers lose. Has anyone else gone through this and might provide some insight?


Otherwise, I might just have to suck up the loss....


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I recently lost Blow Dry Lipstick. I pretty much wore it on a daily basis and I reached for it one day to realize it was gone! Later I found it on my floor with a few subtle teeth marks on the cap. My dog got ahold of it but luckily he didnt do too much damage.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I thought i lost my BLM Sweet & Single lipstick. The last time i could remember putting it on was in my boyfriend's BMW on the way to a birthday party. I was so upset and kept telling him to check the car but he kept forgetting. He said "We'll just go and buy you a new one!". Yeah try explaining that it was LE! Its not that easy to just go and buy a new one!!! But luckily i found it in my car! I guess i didn't remember i used it the day before! But i'm so happy that i found it!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I haven't been able to find my Feline for several months, now.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my kabuki brush before. I always used it in the moring and put it back in my drawer. One moring I was in a rush and didn't the next morning I realized it was missing. The new kitten we got at the time was to blame. She is very protective of my brushes when she gets a hold of one.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

we seem to have a lip gloss thief where I work. Me and one of the other girls have lost 3 of our mac lipglosses. I can't find them anywhere :-(


----------



## obentick (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

well, I was really madd when I lost my c-thru and the next following week I went and bought another one. But I never found it. Yesterday I thought I lost my Hello Kitty blush and I looked for it about 5 hrs till I found it ( even my husnand wasmad because I was ignoring him). I know how it feels when you lose something that you like and especially make-up.


----------



## palatial (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lost my nearly new Orpheus kohl power a couple weeks ago, I couldn't find it anywhere. Then the following week I was looking for my Venetian lipglass and couldn't find it either!! I was so frustrated until I thought....wait a second. I wore Orpheus AND Venetian at my work Christmas party!! So I checked the purse I used then and lo and behold...THERE THEY BOTH WERE! Hahaha. My obsessive memory regarding what I wear for makeup got me to find what I thought was gone forever hahaha


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I couldn't find my Viva Glam V lipstick anywhere!  I was worried because I only had used it once
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I dug through all my purses and found it in a pocket of one of them yesterday!


----------



## Tahti (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

One or two of my housemates friends are horrible thieves. I always make sure to look my room door before I leave the house but last week I forgot to one day... not only did they take money out of one of my bags, they stole the following of my MAC collection ; smolder kohl pencil, carbon e/s, florabundance & russian red lipglass, studio fix compact, fluidline blacktrack, myth lipstick and my strada contour powder.

FUMING!!! And there's no way of getting it back, because the people I live with are insane. I'm more annoyed about my MAC than my money... I actually cried for half an hour on discovering that they were nicked.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

That`s not nice, I would be very pissed. 
A month ago when I started to read about the new collection of dazzleglasses I looked for my Baby sparks and it`s gone, i`m pretty sure it was stolen because I`m very neat about my makeup, always keep it in the same place


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

My Naked Space lipglass is missing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live alone so no one could have taken it. I'm so pissed because it's a LE & hard to find w/o paying an arm & leg for it.


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I think if I were to loose something I'll be pissed


----------



## tremorviolet (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I can't find my Shygirl lippie and I've looked everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think it may have rolled out of my purse somewhere.  I really liked it but I know if I rebuy it, I'll find it that same day...


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Right now my livingroom has ate my what a dame high light powder and snowscene lipglass.  I'm raging they where both brand new and I really wanted to use snowscene today.  I swear I've no idea where they have went they where sitting on my livingroom table for weeks and then when I went to get them they wheren't there!!


----------



## iaisha26 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I lose various items all the time & I'm always very upset. Someone broke into my sister's car & stole her traincase...she lost all of her makeup.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I just bought the HK mimmy lipglass and took it with me that night out to go clubbing....and I lost it!!!! hopefully I can buy another one before it sells out....but I cant believe I lost it on the same day i bought it!! boooohooo!!


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I can't find my so scarlet l/s, I think i'm gonna cry.  Why is it always the le stuff that goes missing!!!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I think we should all have a moment of silence for the missing MAC. May you all be remembered!


----------



## amyzon (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Can someone please tell me why I constantly lose lip/eye liners??!?!  I often bring them to work with me for touch-ups during the day.  I've lost my Graphblack Technakohl, Summerfruit lipliner, my Brownborder Technakohl, and another Mauvey-color lipliner... GAH.  It drives me batty!


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Funny story about when I went to Poland I couldnt find my blush and was about to call the reception to report a theft but i decided to look properly first and then i found it under my bed. 
Would have been embarassing if i actually accused one of the cleaning ladies just to find it under my bed later on


----------



## squirlymoo (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

My Rougette mattene is gone. I have no idea where it is and I'm sad as hell because I loved it. I can only assume it got lost when I moved or something, but I want it backkk.

I lost Hot Tahiti for about 8 months. Then my parents lifted up the living room couch because the cats pushed a toy under there and lo! My dad was like,"Wtf is that thing?" and my mom was like, "That looks like a MAC lipstick!" My mom doesn't even wear MAC and she knew what it was, hahaha!


----------



## tremorviolet (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tremorviolet* 

 
_I can't find my Shygirl lippie and I've looked everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think it may have rolled out of my purse somewhere. I really liked it but I know if I rebuy it, I'll find it that same day..._

 
I found Shygirl!  It was in the very back of my traincase (don't know why, I store my lippie in a different box).  Just in time to pair it with Smile dazzleglass!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

My Amber Lights, Industry Pencil, and Studio Tech went on vacation while I was on vacation and my friend was house sitting. I know she uses my make-up (not like I don't have enough to share) but she doesn't always put my stuff back and some times I wonder if she takes it thinking I won't notice .


----------



## squirlymoo (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherLouWho* 

 
_My Amber Lights, Industry Pencil, and Studio Tech went on vacation while I was on vacation and my friend was house sitting. I know she uses my make-up (not like I don't have enough to share) but she doesn't always put my stuff back and some times I wonder if she takes it thinking I won't notice .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Next time she's over, you should totally be like, "Oh, I want to show you this eyeshadow, it's called Amber Lights and I think you would love it!" And then look distraught when you can't find it. See if it shows up next time you get back from vacation.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I've always THOUGHT I've lost mine, but in reality, my mom just took a bunch of my lippies and put them in her purse! GRR MOM.. Doesn't ever ask!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

*Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

Mine does.  I'll go for a specific product and it's gone.  Most recently, today, my Naked Rose Cremestick Liner.  Before that it was my Amethyst eyeshadow.  I don't have people near my makeup and I don't take it and lose it.  I just have no idea where it goes!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

YES!!
At the moment Im missing Pleasantry mineralise blush, Viva Glam VI SE l/s and sweet & single l/s.
Lipsticks go missing ALL THE TIME, probably cuz I change bags so much, but I have checked all of them and they are still missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I usually find my stuff at a later date, when Im looking for something else though, like the next time Im looking for a plum blush I'll probably find pleasantry  murphy's law in full force!


----------



## iadoremac (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

Nope chopped off the legs of my mac so they dont run away


----------



## TISH1124 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

Maybe not run away...But I have a habit of setting things in their non rightful place and forgetting where that place is when I look for it....But it's always one or two places so I always find it ...In my makeup room or in the bathroom...sometimes in the bottom of my purse


----------



## Phannimal (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

I lost my freckletone lippie and I was soooo sad for two weeks. I was contemplating whether or not I should buy another one because I loved it so much. But then I remembered that I had left it in another bag (I tend to switch my handbags every other week). 

It's "lost" again, though LOL
I went to a friend's bday party and carried it in my clutch and haven't used that clutch since. It's probably still in there. I'm just too lazy to fish it out at the moment.


----------



## glasswillow (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

*sigh* yes...... Metamorph, Leisuretime, and Woodwinked are all MIA. It's not like I take my e/s with me when I go, so where could they be? I MISS them! Please come home......


----------



## swirledpeacat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

My lipstick always goes missing, often as it slips out of my bag when I'm in the car! However recently I lost my blitz + glitz fluidline, I get a funny feeling I left it at my friends house after a night out but it never seemed to turn up :-S


----------



## MissResha (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

if i lost any of my stuff. i'd be one angry lil mama. but so far, nothings vanished. thank god.


----------



## DancingBrave (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

My makeup travels with me a lot . . . I've "lost" more than a few things that ended up in "accidentally" in other kits. . . Hmmm.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

none of my stuff has run away! i check to make sure everything is in it's proper place each night and if it's not i won't go to bed until i've found it! usually it'll be in a different bag or drawer! my hubby hates betimes when i'm like a mac maniac looking for stuff!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Does Your M.A.C. run away?*

I'm fairly pedantic with all of my collection so I havent lost anything yet!

I've misplaced a few things occasionally (due to moving house and not having enough room where I am at the moment) but I've always been able to find them eventually.

The only thing I thought I had lost was my Date Night dazzleglass... then I remembered I lent it to my Mother in Law on her birthday.


----------



## miraclegirl90 (May 14, 2009)

I LOST MY LIMITED EDITION BABY KABUKI BRUSH. I AM FREAKING UPSET. My mum thought im crazy..whining over a brush that is made of hair. i am so upset. I gt a feeling that she threw it away accidentally cos she was clearing stuffs on the table. i  should have stored it properly. haix. 

Anyone experienced something like me?? haix.


----------



## RockStar (May 14, 2009)

I lost my first ever MAC lipstick in a club, it was so frustrating


----------



## swirledpeacat (May 14, 2009)

I lost my fluidline in blitz and glitz. Gutted. I also have a habit of losing lipsticks, often in different bags and in my car, although they normally turn up a few days later


----------



## MissAlly (May 14, 2009)

I lost my Girl About Town lipstick,and had to buy a new one.=|


----------



## xKiKix (May 14, 2009)

once i thought i lost my vg vi se lg and i went crazy looking for it but it ended up in my pockets of my jeans. my mom and aunt thought i was silly looking everywhere for it. lol.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 14, 2009)

delete


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

I've lost eyeshadows before but they have always turned up in the end. 

I did however buy a blush on my last trip to NYC and never got the chance to try it! Can't find it anywhere...


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

yep, I haven't seen my penultimate liner in about a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll have to buy a new one, I miss it.


----------



## buddhy (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_yep, I haven't seen my penultimate liner in about a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll have to buy a new one, I miss it._

 
I *love* the penultimate liner!! Love, love, love!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Ever lost any of your MAC items and gone insane?!?!*

I found my Soar lip pencil! It was hiding out on one of the small shelves on my desk with some Sharpies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't miss it back then, but now I'm kinda glad to have found it; it's a good nude lip pencil on me.


----------



## Lapis (May 19, 2009)

I have misplaced items, I changed bags frequently and have a 2 year old but I do find them.


----------



## kerasaki (May 21, 2009)

I lost my Violet pigment while doing bridal work in September. I'm afraid that someone stole it because it's been MIA ever since. And I love it so much!! I had placed some of it in a little jar, but it's reaching the end now. *sob*


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 21, 2009)

I found my Naked Rose Cremestick liner. It was folded up with some clothes on my closet shelf...i don't store my makeup in there:/


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 21, 2009)

Where oh where has my Sugar Trance backup gone? I've looked every where and it is no where to be found *cry* My theory is that fairies have made off with it and that one day it will be returned to where it _should_ be thus making me look completely insane... again. Damn you fairies!! Stay outta my MAC!


----------

